# Slingshot Bow



## ZDP-189

I built this some time ago to test various trigger mechanisms. I've build mediaeval European and Han Chinese mechanisms and some of my own. It's based on a typical Black Widow/ Diablo clone stripped down and screwed onto the end of a 2x4. The tubing was drawn close to the elastic limit and that's where I put the trigger release.

*Cocked and Locked* (well, _not actually_ locked)









I had to use cable ties just to get the tubing to stay on.









*Looking Down the Barrel*









It's not loaded. You don't want to be down range when it's loaded. It's not going off without a trigger pull, but it makes me nervous just thinking about it.

*Shear Lock Mechanism Released*









It's a simple shear mechanism.s

*Lever Trigger*









The stock is very rough-hewn, but then it's a disposable test bed. It was later used to test ammunition, as it was about as accurate and consistent as they come. The bolt at the back secures the mechanism to the stock.

Whenever I post this, I am always asked for details of the mechanism. Well, here it is:










Have any of you built similar?


----------



## JoergS

Nice weapon. The trigger is very common on medieval crossbows, works very good.

Here, a slingshot rifle would be illegal. But in any case you have to cock and release it in a very short timeframe, or else the rubber will tire out significantly.

Why are you calling it a slingshot bow? It is more like a slingshot rifle or crossbow. People usually use the term for arrow shooting slingshots.

Jörg


----------



## ZDP-189

Ah, I'm no expert on slingshots or their terminology.

It was born out of a project my crazy friend and I worked on during our spare time in college. It was called the "Linear Bow" because it was a crossbow without the arms. The idea sat at the back of my mind bubbling up every 5 years or so until I had the knowledge and skill to implement it.

One derivation uses pretensioning and levers to achieve crazy energies. This version above is a technology testbed to allow me to develop parts of the action. I need more spare time, a new chrono and a better backstop before I move onto that. Don't hold your breath, the next 5 year cycle's at least a couple of years away.

Before anyone asks, I gave the trigger away already.

I'm not comfortable calling this a weapon. It'd be poor weapon, because it'd barely fit in a car and it's really crazy big. The draw's over a metre. And yes, I never kept it cocked for long; just long enough to set up the trap and fire.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

It looks kind of like a bench test set-up. Nicely done! -- Tex


----------

